# My BlueBird !!! Colson Tricycle



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 10, 2017)

Today I bought a Colson Bluebird trike.  Anyone own one of these?  I am guessing it likely have a front fender?  Thank you for any information.  Kindly,  Brant


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 10, 2017)

The Bluebird is a new Colson model to me. First one I've ever seen and looks to be around early 1920s or so. Good chance it didn't have a front fender to begin with. Trikes of this period were many times rather plain. Very nice find!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you for the information!


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 12, 2017)

love this tricycle!


----------

